# 7am Closing Time Considered At Bars, To Keep All the Drunks Off the Streets At 2am...



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

I hear they're considering keeping the bars open until 7am to keep all the drunks from leaving at 2am and starting trouble in the streets. :cheers1: Been a long time since I hung out in a bar, rather have a couple of brewskis at home. :cheers: Closing time as I remember it, was always at 2am. What's the closing time in your neck o' the woods?

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/01/16/lawmakers-consider-changes-to-bar-closing-time/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Heck, we had those forever in NYC - they were called "after-hours clubs". 

I don't see the logic in this; in fact, it's _quite_ illogical. You're going to stop drunk drivers from hurting the other drunk drivers at 2am, and instead allow them to play pinball with the morning commuters?!? 

I think Rep. Duran is partaking too liberally of her state's newly legalized delights.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Many, many years ago, I was at college in Scotland. closing time was 10.00 pm, and only residential hotels were open on Sundays.
in England, up until a few years ago, closing time was 10.30 or 11. 00
then the powers that be decided everybody was falling out at the same time, so it is now anytime, as long as you apply for the right license.so everybody falls out later!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2014)

Ma and Dad owned a bar. (Hint: NEVER play pool with me. I will win). 
They always had the clocks set half an hour early just to shoo everyone out before 2am. They also had a small cafe next door they owned and served a helluvalot of Menudo..which sobers you up real fast if you can stomach the stomach it's made from, lol.

I am alanon. Never had a drinking prob cuz I don't like the taste of booze. I made the perfect bartender. I never drank up their profits.


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with Phil, putting them out on the street during morning rush hour, just doesn't make sense. Probably has more to do with increasing bar profits. Anybody check to see where these idiots are getting their campaign funds from or mysterious increases in their bank accounts?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Fran said:


> ... They also had a small cafe next door they owned and served a helluvalot of Menudo..which sobers you up real fast if you can stomach the stomach it's made from, lol.



Synchronicity - there's that mention of Menudo again ...



I never could stomach them, but then I can see where they would sober you up quickly - actually, I believe it's called "killing a buzz".


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought they were Inuendo, name change?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm an Elk and our bar closing time is 11:00 PM, usually unless something big is going on.

BTW, That's where I'll be tonight.  (Happy Hour)  Or Attitude Adjustment  time.

Our Lodge is #4 in the USA...Olympic size pool, 3 tennis courts, exercise room huge restaurant and dance floor, 3 bars and 

a 180º  view of the 2nd largest shipping harbor in the US.   Why should I go to any other bar?  Check witcha later.....Hic!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I thought they were Inuendo, name change?



Yeah, they try to keep up with the current trends ... 

They were previously Diminuendo, Crescendo, Intermezzo and Palmetto.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Why not just 24 hours???


----------



## Fern (Jan 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I hear they're considering keeping the bars open until 7am to keep all the drunks from leaving at 2am and starting trouble in the streets. :cheers1: Been a long time since I hung out in a bar, rather have a couple of brewskis at home. :cheers: Closing time as I remember it, was always at 2am. What's the closing time in your neck o' the woods?
> 
> http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/01/16/lawmakers-consider-changes-to-bar-closing-time/


It didn't work in New Zealand, they are now closing the bars by 3am, even then that won't stop the binge drinking on the streets.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Anne (Jan 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'm considering dictator . . .



Thought we already had one of those............(sorry).


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Fern said:


> It didn't work in New Zealand, they are now closing the bars by 3am, even then that won't stop the binge drinking on the streets.



They've just done similar here too.  It worked wonders in Newcastle so they think it'll work everywhere but what works in a relatively small area with no other options for them to spread to wont work in the big smoke where they'll spread the problem instead of concentrating it in the 'Cross.'

They need to bring back the vice squads.  Drop the stupid PC legislation stopping big burly scary coppers picking up drunks at random and dishing them up a bit in the van on the way to the tank to get them off the streets.  It might have outraged the civil libertarians but it made the general population feel a whole lot safer.   I used to be able to walk around Central at 2am and feel, and be, as safe as I would at 2pm in the 60s but it was deep dark jungle territory by the 90s due the drunks and psychos being 'untouchable' to the cops.

A few tough guy teens getting roughed up by cops is better than hundreds of them roughing, and killing, each other.  

Yeah, more complex than that but really, do we need to get blotto 24hrs a day?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Fran said:


> Ma and Dad owned a bar. (Hint: NEVER play pool with me. I will win).
> They always had the clocks set half an hour early just to shoo everyone out before 2am. They also had a small cafe next door they owned and served a helluvalot of Menudo..which sobers you up real fast if you can stomach the stomach it's made from, lol.
> 
> I am alanon. Never had a drinking prob cuz I don't like the taste of booze. I made the perfect bartender. I never drank up their profits.



Rels of mine owned pubs, decades ago, and they weren't drinkers either.  They'd have a vino with dinner and beer with mates but they never 'got into it' and never saw any of them drunk.

Thinking on it, I don't think dedicated drunks could run bars or pubs  for long anyway. 


Back in their day closing time was 6pm!  Night life didn't exist at all in the towns they were in.  We didn't have bars the way America does either. It was a pub offering accommodation and food,  or it was a high charging Night Club but no bars selling only booze.  Anyone other than Pubs and Clubs had to serve food as a restaurant to be licenced to sell booze as well.   God, it was more boring here than I remembered! 



From memory and very few expensive outings to  'Night Clubs' even they had to serve some form of food to customers by law. I remember eating there anyway, but not what.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Anne said:


> Thought we already had one of those............



"Don't get fooled again!"


----------

